# Ship Ahoy Maritime Heritage Exhibition



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

The Ship Ahoy Maritime Heritage Exhibition will be held on Saturday 13th April 2013 at the Carmichael Hall, Eastwood Park, Rouken Glen Road, Giffnock, Glasgow, G46 6UG. The Hall is connected to the Eastwood Recreation Centre. There is ample car parking within the Eastwood Campus (enter from Rouken Glen Road).
Among the organisations confirmed so far are Clyde River Steamer Club, West Highland Steamer Club, Coastal Cruising Association, Paddle Steamer Preservation Society, Model Steamer Club, Friends of Glenlee and MacBrayne Circle.
Short tours will be available on board a preserved MacBrayne’s bus giving participants a flavour of old-time bus travel.
The exhibition will open at 11am and close at 4pm. Admission is free.
Excellent bus services run to Eastwood Toll on the adjacent A77 road. Pedestrian access to Eastwood Park is at the Toll.
Stagecoach Buses Service No 4 runs from Buchanan Bus Station every half-hour to Kilmarnock and Ayr. First Bus Service No 38 runs to Newton Mearns. 
The nearest railway stations are Giffnock and Williamwood. Trains depart from Glasgow Central to both destinations every half-hour to East Kilbride and Neilston respectively.
Exit Giffnock Station from the station building and walk along Station Road. Turn left onto Fenwick Road. After crossing the road proceed south until you reach Eastwood Toll. The pedestrian entrance will be on the right.
Exit Williamwood Station by using the path at the north end of the platform. Turn left onto Eastwoodmains Road. After crossing the road proceed west until you reach Eastwood Toll. The pedestrian entrance will be ahead on the other side of Fenwick Road.


----------

